# searching for black sable



## Kade & Carrie (Jun 3, 2021)

Hello, my wife and I are new users to this forum. We live in rural North Dakota with plenty of space for our dogs to exercise. Admittedly we are new to the GSD breed in the past couple of years. Recently had to put our year and half old GSD to sleep because of cancer and we did not want him to struggle through multiple surgeries and he started to lose weight and had a change of temperament. It broke our heart as he was the biggest cuddler, but we knew it was the right thing to do for his comfort and he is in a better place now.

Now we are searching for a new puppy to bring home and love the look of a dark/black sable. We also have a preference of a plush/medium coat. Are there any recommendations of where to find a dark/black sable male with plush coat?

Thank you
Kade & Carrie


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I know the first thing you will be told is not to place so much importance on color. There is nothing wrong with wanting a specific look, but it is probably the least important thing to be concerned about. Perhaps, if you can give more information about what you are looking for in a GSD, people can help with recommendations.

That being said, I just want to tell you how sorry I am for the loss of your sweet boy. He was much too young. Cancer is so cruel. I hope you find the perfect dog to heal your heart.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sorry about your losing your boy...it is never easy - but when they are relatively young it is extra devastating

If you are willing to import - a friend of mine has a plush/coat black sable - 4 or 5 weeks old

Lee


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If Lee is recommending a dog, I would take it.


----------



## Kade & Carrie (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you for the replies and condolences. First and foremost we are looking for a dog to be part of our family and to have a good temperament around children and other dogs. We live in the country and we also want a dog to alert us if someone is here who is not supposed to be here. Max was a cuddler who loved being with us and could not wait for us to get home from work so we could throw "jolly ball" for him.

How much does it cost to import a puppy?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kade & Carrie said:


> Thank you for the replies and condolences. First and foremost we are looking for a dog to be part of our family and to have a good temperament around children and other dogs. We live in the country and we also want a dog to alert us if someone is here who is not supposed to be here. Max was a cuddler who loved being with us and could not wait for us to get home from work so we could throw "jolly ball" for him.
> 
> How much does it cost to import a puppy?


Not much more than from a good breeder here in the States - the key being shipping costs. A litter mate is coming into NY probably....a friend here is buying that pup...they are only 4 weeks right now....Can you use PMs yet?

Lee


----------



## Kade & Carrie (Jun 3, 2021)

PM sent


----------

